

Ask YC:  How do you embed an image or video based on a keyword search? Are there copyright issues? - amichail

I'm looking for something like Google's "I'm feeling lucky" but for image and video embedding.
======
tlrobinson
Google's "I'm feeling lucky" feature just takes the first result. If there's
an image search API you could just use that, taking the first result.

~~~
amichail
I found this:

<http://code.google.com/apis/ajaxsearch/multimedia.html>

So I guess there are no copyright issues? This is for a facebook app. Doesn't
Facebook have strict requirements on image copyright?

